# .50 cal rifle with siliencer in action



## Cdnronin (12 Jun 2006)

Gents,,I hope you are able to open this clip.  It shows one of the Army's McMillan .50's being fired with one of our BR .50 cans.  You will notice that despite firing a 750 gr bullet, there is no disturbance of the ground/dust, and no muzzel flash...the noise in the back ground is 7.62 sniper and MG.  The .50 is quieter.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y4/Suspect187/?action=view&current=JeffArmy17.flv

(you'll need flashplayer to view)


----------



## GAP (12 Jun 2006)

A little front heavy...but that's to be expected...But oh so quiet!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Jun 2006)

Good god!  It sounds like opening up a beer can.  Anybody know how loud that is in reality, or how much of the effective range is hampered by the silencer?  
That is one wicked piece of kit.   >


----------



## Bobbyoreo (12 Jun 2006)

Really nice...loving it!!!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 Jun 2006)

Last time I saw it fired, I had ear plugs in(thanks to the .50cal browning rocking about 30 feet away) and couldnt hear it at all without taking out the plugs.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Jun 2006)

I'll take two, please. Don't bother to wrap them.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

Anybody know if there is a similar piece of kit for the Bianci?  One of our tac guys is a kit slut and has the whole rig, dedicated scope and all.  If he blew around $7000.00 for the thing, a few more bucks couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Jun 2006)

Amazing!  How many rounds is that silencer good for?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Amazing!  How many rounds is that silencer good for?



We need to get a weapons tech or SME over in this thread.  I can't remember who it is, the member with the flying bullet avatar seems pretty switched on with this stuff.   ???


----------



## KevinB (13 Jun 2006)

Canadian Tactical is the supplier of the .50 Reflex Suppressor for the Tac-50

www.canadiantactical.ca

Its suppressor - not silencer BTW.


Suppressor lifespan depends on construction, maintenance, and type of use.  The BR group suppressors will outlast the rifle's barrel during normal use.

I have a "bit" of experience with Canadian Tactical and suppressors.

The Ase Utra J-Zet suppressor for the C7CT comes from CanTac.







Another CanTac goodie





Me and a spotter with another





Just Me


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

Hey,nice pics infidel


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> Hey,nice pics infidel


'specially the one with the haircut.

Pfffftttt! When'd you go all hard-core?

heh heh heh


----------



## darmil (13 Jun 2006)

That's a sweeeeet rifle!! :bullet:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

So what about it, Infidel.  Have you noticed any decrease in the effective range as a result of the silencer suppressor being used?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jun 2006)

No one ever posts 81 mm mortar pr0n.    :'(


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No one ever posts 81 mm mortar pr0n.    :'(



There is a silencer for an 81 mm mortar???


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

A suppressor reduces the bullets velocity,wich affects range and energy.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> There is a silencer for an 81 mm mortar???



Is that impotant?


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

I was just giving an answer to zipperhead's post, a fact about all suppressors ,he asked Infidel if he noticed any changes to the performance of the rifle due to the Suppressor.Unless he had a velocity meter,I doubt it,but thats for him to answer that.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> I was just giving an answer to zipperhead's post, a fact about all suppressors ,he asked Infidel if he noticed any changes to the performance of the rifle due to the Suppressor.Unless he had a velocity meter,I doubt it,but thats for him to answer that.


dude, Zipper was probably well aware of how suppressors act on velocities of bullets fired from a rifle. That would undoubtedly be why he asked Infidel's opinion.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Is that impotant?



I love unintended humor.  

No.  It isn't important.  I was just giving your berries a little tweeking.  I didn't think you were genuinely lamenting the lack of attention to mortar discussion.  I apologize for my insensitivity.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> dude, Zipper was probably well aware of how suppressors act on velocities of bullets fired from a rifle. That would undoubtedly be why he asked Infidel's opinion.



Yeah, just curious for semi-technical stuff.  How much velocity is dropped and how it affects the trajectory.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Jun 2006)

What the fock is a "siliencer" ??  ???

Is it what you get in reply when you ask a silly question?


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jun 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Is it what you get in reply when you ask a silly question?


no. THAT would be a throat punch.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I apologize for my insensitivity.



Thank you, I'll try to feel less hurt now.
The Auchentoshan is helping.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no. THAT would be a throat punch.



I suppose you hate the navy too.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jun 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> I suppose you hate the navy too.


nah, they're great. Every time I want to go overseas and get in a fight, they're always happy to take my stuff for me.




 ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> nah, they're great. Every time I want to go overseas and get in a fight, they're always happy to take my stuff for me.
> 
> ;D



So, you only hate them the same way you do Base Transport?


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jun 2006)

I love Base Transport! Every time I see them, I don't have to hump no more!


----------



## ark (14 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> There is a silencer for an 81 mm mortar???



http://www.axtmoerder.de/wp-content/images/m109.jpg

I don't know about the mortar, but there is a silencer (suppressor?) for the m109.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> http://www.axtmoerder.de/wp-content/images/m109.jpg
> 
> I don't know about the mortar, but there is a silencer (suppressor?) for the m109.


Now who would transport that around for an Artillery Bn?  Starfleet?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now who would transport that around for an Artillery Bn?  Starfleet?



The Navy, as part of paracowboy's kit convoy.


----------



## KevinB (14 Jun 2006)

Modern Suppressors actually provide a modest increase in velocity (25-50 fps freebore push)
So range is not adversely affected.

 A velocity meter  :  -- would be called a Chronograph -- yes I have one -- they are very common for reloaders...

Callsign L  -- please put yourself on radio (perferably electronic) silence - as basically nothign you have posted is correct.


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Jun 2006)

He should probably check his "silencer", make sure it's screwed on tight.









 ;D


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

There are four suppressor design methods.

A Dry suppressor uses a series of expansion chambers and permanent metal baffles that reduce gas volume, expansion and forward motion. 

The Wipe and Mesh (WM) system is an inexpensive design. It uses a series of expansion chambers filled with a wire mesh, designed to disrupt the motion of gases. Wipes work like baffles and are made of a flexible material such as polyurethane or neoprene through which the bullet passes. These elements degrade as the suppressor is used (-1 every 20 shots) and need to be replaced after about 50 rounds. Because the bullet comes in physical contact with the wipes, this type of suppressor cannot be used in conjunction with expanding ammunition. Reduce range 35% (x0.65).
A Wet Technology (Wet) suppressor is mechanically similar to a dry suppressor, the difference being that it is also designed to house a few CCs of water. Water helps absorb heat energy from the propellant gases, making the suppressor quieter. However, a wet suppressor will cause a visual signature when water is vaporized and pushed through the muzzle. Performance degrades  as water is forced from the suppressor (-1 every 30 shots, max -1). Water may be added on the fly, through the suppressor's muzzle.

An Artificial Environment (AE) suppressor includes a chamber near the barrel's muzzle filled with a light lubricating grease. The grease functions in a manner similar to the water in a wet suppressor, absorbing the heat of propellant gases. No visual signature occurs. Performance degrades slightly  as the grease evaporates (-1 every 50 shots, max -2). The suppressor must be detached before grease can be added.



22 Rimfire suppressors can be used with most .22 Rimfire cartridges including CB, Short, Long, Long Rifle, High Velocity and WMR. Most are optimized for use with the popular .22 Long Rifle cartridge. Reduce Effect values -1 when used with High Velocity and WMR cartridges.

9mm suppressors are optimized for use with subsonic 9mm Parabellum loads, but can be used with any 9mm, .357 or .38 cartridge. With higher powered cartridges, suppressor performance will be limited.

.40" suppressors are optimized for use with subsonic .40 S&W loads, but can be used with any .40, .41 or 10mm cartridge. With higher powered cartridges, suppressor performance will be limited.

.45" suppressors are optimized for use with standard .45 ACP loads, but can be used with any .45 cartridge. With higher powered cartridges,suppressor performance will be limited

5.56mm suppressors are optimized for use with standard, supersonic 5.56mm NATO (.223 Remington) loads, but can also be used with 5.45mm Soviet cartridges. 

7.62mm suppressors come in two categories. Some are optimized for use with standard, supersonic 7.62mm NATO (.308 Winchester) loads, but can also be used with .300 Winchester Magnum loads. Smaller low-volume (LV) 7.62mm suppressors are designed for use with .300 Whisper or 7.62x39mm Soviet ammunition. With higher powered cartridges, LV 7.62mm suppressor performance will be limited.

.50 BMG suppressors are designed to be used with supersonic .50 BMG loads, though they can also be used to greater effect with subsonic .50 cartridges like the .500 and .510 Whispers.

An entry with two values (+3/+4) indicates that the suppressor is a "wet technology" design. The first value represents its effectiveness while dry, the second represents its effectiveness when water is added.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2006)

OK.  Nice cut and paste.

Do you understand all that?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

Thank you for the lecture, please provide sources when quoting references:

Suppressor Overview
http://matrix.dumpshock.com/raygun/firearmac/suppress/sup_over.html



			
				Leonidio said:
			
		

> There are four suppressor design methods ... before grease can be added.



http://matrix.dumpshock.com/raygun/firearmac/suppress/sup_over.html



			
				Leonidio said:
			
		

> 22 Rimfire suppressors can be used  .... when water is added.




And here is one for you, from the Conduct Guidelines at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html



> You will properly attribute any quotes to the appropriate author or speaker.


----------



## scm77 (14 Jun 2006)

You should really site your source when cutting and pasting.

http://matrix.dumpshock.com/raygun/firearmac/suppress/sup_over.html

Wouldn't want people thinking that was your own info, now would you.  ^-^

Edit: Oops, already been beat to it.


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Jun 2006)

Also, note that we are talking about *real* supressors, as opposed to the ones depicted in the *video game* whose site was just plagarised. 

*edit* Sorry, upon further inspection, the site appears to depict the rules of some kind of *tabletop role-playing game*, akin to Dundgeons and Dragons. My apologies for making it sound cooler than it actually is.


----------



## darmil (14 Jun 2006)

> velocity meter   -- would be called a Chronograph -- yes I have one -- they are very common for reloaders...



Infidel-6 where can I buy one of them in Edmonton?My father is teaching me to reload and one of them will be nice to have.Thx for any info.


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

video game?


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Jun 2006)

Video game, Dundgeons and Dragons, whatever. I think I just lost 10 IQ points by merely going to that site.


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

i dont know where you see that,It gives info on Sound suppression


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> video game?



http://matrix.dumpshock.com/



> About Dumpshock Matrix
> *Dumpshock Matrix is a free service, providing free web hosting for Shadowrun based sites*. We're still in the formative stages, so we don't yet have solid guidelines for prospective webmasters. Please stay tuned for updates...



Shadowrun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun



> *Shadowrun is a cyberpunk-urban fantasy cross-genre role-playing game*, set in the years 2050, 2053, 2060 or 2070 (depending on the game edition) following a great cataclysm that has brought use of magic back to the world, just as it begins to embrace the marvels (and dangers) of technologies such as cyberspace, everpresent computer networks, genetic engineering, and the merger of man and machine called cyberware.




Research and attribution, try it, you might like it.  It could also help you remain in a defilade position, instead of encountering enfilade fire like this.


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

You might also want to chek this out ,it points out that it doesen't affect perfomance with sub-sonic  ammo 

http://www.angelfire.com/art/enchanter/hush.html

So I conclude that the overall performance weither it is positive,same ,or reduced depends on the type of silencer and type of ammunition


----------



## TCBF (14 Jun 2006)

"While it is not generally known, silencers, or sound suppressors, can be lawfully possessed in Germany.  The rules of the WaffG treat silencers as firearms.  To buy and possess silencers, a Waffenbesitzkarte is required.  To carry a silencer, a Waffenschein is needed which lists the silencer along with the holder’s firearm(s)."

- http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/internet/inimr-ri.nsf/en/gr118430e.html


----------



## KevinB (14 Jun 2006)

Hey kid, nice textbook answer.

I am fairly confident that I have fired more suppressed weapons and rounds thru suppressed weapons that any other poster here (there is at least one lurker who has more).

I’ve shot B&T, BR-T, Ase Utra, KAC, GEMETCH, OPSINC and other suppressors – inc a few beta designs.

One of my good friends is a suppressor design geek and I have met and know quite a few in the field.

No MODERN MILITARY CAN is anything but a dry “baffled can” (although the different baffle stacks used are quite interesting).  That being said they can use inert sprays to lessen first round pop and otherwise reduce combustion in the suppressor body to reduce the Db emitted.


Please dont try to lecture me on this issue.  Your grating on my nerves enough.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2006)

I'm getting a picture in my crystal ball.  Lots of smoke.  RMR.  No .50 Cal rifles in sight.  Too much noise.  Can someone turn the radio down?  I see a young soldier.......he is getting picked on.  He just won't STFU.  He just can't understand why everyone is picking on him.  Won't he just STFU?  No he is off trying to impress another crowd with his wisdom.  He just can't STFU.  Now more people are picking on him.  He still can't figure out why.  Why?  I have turned my sound off.  I have put on my Ear Defenders.  He is still making noise.  Will he learn before he is put out of his misery?  Probably not.


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

Im sorry for "getting on you're nerves" ,I just told you what I knew ,and I didint explain myself clearly,I apologize .
But I have a last question for infidel,to comfirm what I believe,any suppressed weapon,not used with special ammunition has its performance reduced,right? I took all you're posts good,and its good to have experienced people explain themselves.Feel free to say what you think.


----------



## KevinB (14 Jun 2006)

No -- most current cans in use with the CF and other Coalition Forces actually increase velocity. (not much - but the performance is not reduced at all -- and accuracy is increased -- unless you removed the muzzle brake of a TAC-50 with a tire iron like some "weapon tech" at XXXX did...)


----------



## Leonidio (14 Jun 2006)

Well thank you very much,every day brings us something new.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jun 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> No -- most current cans in use with the CF and other Coalition Forces actually increase velocity. (not much - but the performance is not reduced at all -- and accuracy is increased -- unless you removed the muzzle brake of a TAC-50 with a tire iron like some "weapon tech" at XXXX did...)



Likewise.  Thanks for the info.  Now we have to figure out how to lawfully possess one here in Canada, since regardless what you call it, in the CCC it would be a silencing device and therefore a prohibited weapon.


----------



## Leonidio (15 Jun 2006)

Is it possible?With a restricted weapons liscence?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2006)

:



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> .......a silencing device and therefore a prohibited weapon.


----------



## KevinB (15 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> Is it possible?With a restricted weapons liscence?


NO
NO
NO
NO

LE/MIL only in Canada


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2006)

The ramp is now open, the JM is doing his checks....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> Is it possible?With a restricted weapons liscence?



There is a big difference between restricted and prohibited. And even people who have grandfathered prohib licences can't own certain scheduled items, like butterfly knives, nun-chuk etc.  
Put it outta yer mind, son.


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jun 2006)

You know it's funny I was just discussing this with one of our Snipers the other day, asking if the can reduced range etc etc. About the only thing he could say negative about it was that at a certain range the can and the scope meet so you can't see your target, but that he said was a pretty moot point given that at the range they met gave more then ample stand off with the target.


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Jun 2006)

The heated air rising from the supressor also tends to distort the sight picture after prolonged firing. That what snipers tell me, anyway, don't know how serious the issue really is.


----------



## KevinB (15 Jun 2006)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> The heated air rising from the supressor also tends to distort the sight picture after prolonged firing. That what snipers tell me, anyway, don't know how serious the issue really is.


Mirage is an issue with any can - ideally you wont fire a lot of rounds


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jun 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Mirage is an issue with any can - ideally you wont fire a lot of rounds



So much for the sniper role for the C-6.


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 Jun 2006)

I think Ive learned more about silencers in one thread than in the last 20 years.  Thanks for the input, kudos to Infidel-6.  I had always been informed that silencers were always a detriment to accuracy and range, but this seems to prove the reverse!  Cheers!


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Jun 2006)

Well, the more modern ones that "prove the reverse".  I did not know that even.

But I have been taught that the less than recent supressors inhibit accuracy and range.  But that is because of the lack of technology.  Please inform me if I am wrong, so I can beat the crap out the people who have told me so. and send mail bombs to authors.


----------



## TCBF (16 Jun 2006)

The only 'can' I ever saw was the one 'GMN' made in Kurzell so he could use an Anschutz 22 to shoot rats along the banks of the Shuttern River.  It was the NVGs he was wearing that drew the attention of the Politzei.

Nice to know my mukluck insoles (felt and mesh) went for such a good cause!

 ;D


----------



## Kal (16 Jun 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> I think Ive learned more about silencers in one thread than in the last 20 years.  Thanks for the input, kudos to Infidel-6.  I had always been informed that silencers were always a detriment to accuracy and range, but this seems to prove the reverse!  Cheers!



Yet, you're still calling it a silencer..


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jun 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Yet, you're still calling it a silencer..



It's old school, son.  Some of us were using fire arms when you were still throwing tantrums for missing the fireflower on the original Mario Brothers.  
Old habits die hard.


----------



## KevinB (18 Jun 2006)

The older suppressor models - or some of the "discrete" pistols ones still in use for limited gov't activities still use rubber wipes that touch the bullet thus reduce velocity and accuracy.

Screen/Mesh and Greased filled - are homebuilt crap...


Even a good suppressor that is incorrectly mounted can cause baffle strikes whic can both destroy the can and ruin accuracy (at a min)


----------



## Kal (18 Jun 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It's old school, son.  Some of us were using fire arms when you were still throwing tantrums for missing the fireflower on the original Mario Brothers.
> Old habits die hard.



Well, thanks for the lingo lesson, pops.   I take it we're using pet names, right?  

There's no need to make it personal, I was only kidding..

As for the tantrums...  I'm still throwing them.


----------



## Centurian1985 (18 Jun 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Yet, you're still calling it a silencer..



Ha! Good point - I should be saying suppressor shouldnt I?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (27 Jun 2006)

Zowie! You learn something new every day. I didn't think it was possible to fit a suppressor to a .50 cal rifle.  I do have a couple of questions regarding suppressor/silencers.  Previous postings have drawn attention  that the Macmillian rifle is fitted with a suppressor, not a silencer. So, my first question is what is te difference between the two.  From what I've seen most sniper rifles, whether in military or police usage are bolt action. So, my second question is whether it’s practical to fit a suppressor to a semi-automatic or fully automatic rifle? For instance does rapid fire degrade the suppressor giving it a short life span? Is the suppressor capable operating properly when using rapid fire?


----------



## paracowboy (27 Jun 2006)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> So, my second question is whether it’s practical to fit a suppressor to a semi-automatic or fully automatic rifle?


yes. In fact the MP5, for example, has a variant that comes with the suppressor "integral" to it. The 'entire' barrel is essentially a suppressor. (Not very technical, and I'm sure I'lll get mocked for it, but you get the point, I'm sure.)



> For instance does rapid fire degrade the suppressor giving it a short life span?


 every round fired through a suppressor shortens its' lifespan, so the more rounds you fire, the faster it wears out.



> Is the suppressor capable operating properly when using rapid fire?


yes.


----------



## KevinB (27 Jun 2006)

Used in a controlled manner the suppressor will out last a barrel -- however under a high volume of fire it is impractical as the heat can start the copper jacket to melt  *
I have blown a can up  ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg (27 Jun 2006)

now that is something I have never seen before...a support weapon with a suppressor...


----------



## gottyfunk (1 Jul 2006)

The interesting thing is that a 750 grain round is still gonna dump a lot of energy into the intended applicant. With suppresor technology , the operator can fire more rounds with less fatigue.  Iam not sure if you d wanna use a suppressed platform in a  anti material roles as you d wanna maintain maxium velocity. all in all its quite the feat of engineering 
 hell even constructing a ''can'' for full auto is a feat. Using a suppresor for training is invaluable, fatigue to instructer and student are reduced and comunication is improved. I know alot of what iam saying is well know to users of firarms, just thought id add some points not comented on in previous posts. Kind of an aside.....anyone impovise a suppresor? .........been there done that, kinda fun when the action make more noise then the actual discharge.  ;D


----------



## munky99999 (1 Jul 2006)

Someone asked where they could get a chronograph. MY question is? Seeing as suppressor/silencers are completely forbidden in Canada what possible reason would you need one of these for this? Assuming you have an actual reason to buy one. 
http://www.eabco.com/chronyshooting.htm
there's a link-dont assume it's a credible website though.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Someone asked where they could get a chronograph. MY question is? Seeing as suppressor/silencers are completely forbidden in Canada what possible reason would you need one of these for this?



Reloaders buy them to test their rounds.

Archers buy them to test their bows.

There's no definite connection between chronographs and illegal weapon accessories.


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jul 2006)

Paintballers have a set speed to which they are restricted to as well, and use a chronograph to set the gas to achieve that speed.

Wow Munky two informative post I have seen by you so far well done!  :


----------



## munky99999 (2 Jul 2006)

Well I know the use of them. For me I was using it for a physics experiment. But then I found this old pellet-bb gun which is very very very strong compared to the new ones from today. I had to check the muzzle v on the gun to make sure that it’s legal. However I didn’t have to buy one, I just “borrowed” my school’s equipment. Turns out that it wasn’t the gun per say. It was improper use and the ammo.

I know a person who does the Bow-Turkey thing but I don’t think he has a chronograph.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Well I know the use of them. For me I was using it for a physics experiment. But then I found this old pellet-bb gun which is very very very strong compared to the new ones from today. I had to check the muzzle v on the gun to make sure that it’s legal. However I didn’t have to buy one, I just “borrowed” my school’s equipment. Turns out that it wasn’t the gun per say. It was improper use and the ammo.



OK, so you understand that they have various applications, and have used them yourself.  So, what was the point of your earlier question?



			
				munky99999 said:
			
		

> I know a person who does the Bow-Turkey thing but I don’t think he has a chronograph.



He doesn't need one because he shoots a bow, but some people who use bows use chronographs.  If he buys his arrows ready made, he knows they all shoot in the same speed bracket (and, therefore, would probably never need a chronograpoh). But if he built his own arrows, or experimented with different bows, or bow configurations, or or bow/arrrow combinations, he might find one useful.

The point is, chronographs have more uses than checking bullet speeds for suppressor effectiveness.  You seem to understand this, yet still asked the question.


----------



## munky99999 (2 Jul 2006)

Oh from the sort of context of this thread and the vagueness of the poster who was asking for a chronograph. I was making the assumption that he wanted to test the difference between not suppressed compare to suppressed.


----------



## KevinB (2 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Oh from the sort of context of this thread and the vagueness of the poster who was asking for a chronograph. I was making the assumption that he wanted to test the difference between not suppressed compare to suppressed.



 :

Dont assume - in this case it made you look like an idiot


----------



## munky99999 (2 Jul 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Dont assume - in this case it made you look like an idiot


Well you know what they say about assuming...

But what do I care if I look like an idiot?
Nobody has a clue who I am, I am just MUNKY. I can just change my name at anytime.


----------



## navymich (2 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Well you know what they say about assuming...
> 
> But what do I care if I look like an idiot?
> Nobody has a clue who I am, I am just MUNKY. *I can just change my name at anytime*.



Riigghhht, because the only way you are tracked on this site is by your name, yeh, that's it.  Go ahead change it, you think a name change would make you sound less like an idiot?


----------



## Koenigsegg (2 Jul 2006)

> Nobody has a clue who I am, I am just MUNKY. I can just change my name at anytime.


Your IP can be banned at anytime.

Don't assume, it makes an *** out of you and me...I sense you calling Infidel an a**...
No animosity here, just please don't keep going, you may not like where it ends up, if you enjoy this website.  Your most recent comment in this thread alone is certainly not going to endear any of the directing staff to you.


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jul 2006)

See now at first it was just me calling you an idiot, but you see now you just keep proving me right, and getting more people to watch what you say so they too can have a laugh.

Please Please Please I beg of you keep posting Munky...if only so I a reason to keep calling you an idiot.

Mod Edit : Read the Forum Guidelines Re: Respect between users


----------



## munky99999 (3 Jul 2006)

> Don't assume, it makes an *** out of you and me...I sense you calling Infidel an a**...


No sorry. The assumption wasn’t between me and infidel. But rather MikeH and I back a few pages. So me making the assumption would be making an *** out of you and me...I sense you calling Leonidio one. Not infidel. But I forgive your ignorance to the saying. Nor did I ever intend to call anyone an idiot or anything. I accept that I am an idiot, but it’s by choice oddly though and my friend who is doing a psychology degree, thinks I am crazy for doing it. I just find that when people think you’re going to be the best it’s nothing special when you do turn up being the best. So I have more fun showing up as an idiot or the quiet person and when I show up the best it’s something cool.

The one thing I find very odd with this forum, other than the only proper English rule, is how credibility is something really big despite how anonymous people are to begin with. Take Leonidio for example, he was trying to come off as an expert or at least informed person, but since he was getting his information from a game website. 

My assumption was because of how cruddy the thread got from Leonidio and in normal method of consistency is that the questions go along with the current subject, going back to his post he said he was learning to reload. But I didn’t recall his post at all except someone was asking where to buy a chronograph.

Sure the assumption was wrong, it doesn’t make me an idiot, I read through 3 more pages of replies before posting my reply. But to go along the same post above; honestly I don’t care what people think of me. If you really were to see my biography you’d diagnose me with MPD with all the different techniques and methods I use in my speech and text.

Arguing in philosophy: This is something I do very often, I will be completely 100% logical, rational, proper, articulate, and etc.
Arguing fundy Christians: This is when they simply won’t concede themselves as wrong and simply will resort to ad hominems and other annoyingness to the maximus; I then drop proper and articulate and get the point across.
Talk about the news: I tell it how it is, logic and reason only used.

Everything has it’s own style. But this has gotten well off course. Let’s get back to the thread. I have one odd question.

Say for instance, suppressors/silencers are very little cost compared to the actual gun. It has been said that the life of the suppressors can last just as long as the barrel of the gun. It’s also been said that they don’t really affect the bullet very much.

Why don’t all marksmen use a suppressor? As the advantage of nobody being able to tell where you were when you took that shot is pretty good.

Actually one more question. I was reading of a built-in silencer for a SVD variant. How would that differ from the interchangeable suppressors?


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jul 2006)

Ugh.....I mean really all I can say at this point is ugh....


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jul 2006)

put it back on track


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Jul 2006)

munky - I don't even really know where to start with you.....

Keep it on track guys. Keep the personal insults out of it. Munky - we don't get extra points here for rambling.

Leaving this open for now..


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Jul 2006)

I got everything I needed.  Thanks to the informed posters.  I imagine those types have long fled this topic by now.  
Don't worry, munky.  Your good enough, your smart enough, and darn it!  People like you.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2006)

;D

Not sure of the manufacturer -- Its South African -- but unlike some other countries who want end-users and all sorts of legal crap that takes time - this was here and so you know me a toys  -- so on it went onto my 10.5


----------



## Berenguei (28 Jul 2006)

can you have a suppressor on a 9mm hand gun ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jul 2006)

http://www.awcsystech.com/AWCPistolSuppressors.html

Google is your friend....


----------



## KevinB (28 Jul 2006)

Suppressing a pistol is a nightmare for the Browning tilting lock up guns  - BHP,SIG,GLOCK etc.   fixed barrel pistols - Beretta - are much easier to suppress.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No one ever posts 81 mm mortar pr0n.    :'(


Please, allow me:









And, finally:




(deleted non-working link)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Please, allow me:



Is that a suppressor in the first pic?   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Is that a suppressor in the first pic?   ;D


LOL, no.  For those not in the know, it's a "Blast Attenuation Device", attached to the muzzle in order to reduce the blast effects on the crew.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> LOL, no.  For those not in the know, it's a "Blast Attenuation Device", attached to the muzzle in order to reduce the blast effects on the crew.



Must be the new modern mortar pr0n, it's got that aural prophylactic device on it.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Must be the new modern mortar pr0n, it's got that aural prophylactic device on it.


You want old school?  Here you go ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jul 2006)

Now those could be annexes to my submission on hearing loss to DVA.


----------

